

When using eval isn’t evil (or stupid) - alexcasalboni
http://tech.onefinestay.com/post/82297708112/when-using-eval-isnt-evil-or-stupid

======
dalke
At the end of this blog post from 2014 is a link to a followup, at
[http://tech.onefinestay.com/post/84435442712/eval-
profiling](http://tech.onefinestay.com/post/84435442712/eval-profiling) .

In it, the developers were advised of inspect.callargs and other options
besides eval. After some timing tests, the followup ends:

> as it stands now, the execution time should be dominated by what the
> function is actually doing (and for wall clock time, we’ve just arrived from
> the network). So we’ll probably deprecate our neat eval trick in favour of
> getcallargs.

